# Art Deco House - Lincs - April 2014



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

We found ourselves in Lincs a while back... I'm sure this must have been reported before but I can't find it on here...

Beautiful art deco house, large rooms with stunning fireplaces... nice collection of buckets to catch the leaky bay windows which arent doing anything anymore!

The whole in the first floor wall used to be a protruding bathroom... there is evidence of fire damage on the floorbaords but not elsewhere. 

This was on the day the camera stayed at home - so really iffy snaps from my mobile

I've no history, sorry, would love to know what happened here, this is a substantial house and apart from the sunken bathroom seems structually sound...

Can you add anything perhaps?



art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


art deco by billygroat, on Flickr


----------



## Onmyown (May 27, 2014)

Property looks 1920'3-30'S, some nice shots there considering


----------



## redT1ger (May 27, 2014)

This house is at the bottom of my road. I've visited it and photographed it. It's very odd that such a previously nice house should have been deserted, I wonder if it was compulsory purchased when the main road was rerouted closer to the house in '87 ?. The sheds out the back used to be a mushroom farm.

I did a report for 28dl on this, I was told it was of no interest and my thread was removed, I don't post on there anymore.......


----------



## krela (May 27, 2014)

Love that fireplace! Interesting one, there must be a reason no-one has done anything with it. There's lots of people who would kill for an Edwardian house like this to do up.


----------



## redT1ger (May 27, 2014)

It became empty at the same time the main road was rebuilt


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> This house is at the bottom of my road. I've visited it and photographed it. It's very odd that such a previously nice house should have been deserted, I wonder if it was compulsory purchased when the main road was rerouted closer to the house in '87 ?. The sheds out the back used to be a mushroom farm.
> 
> I did a report for 28dl on this, I was told it was of no interest and my thread was removed, I don't post on there anymore.......



Feel free to add some pics! 

I couldnt get past the bramblefest to get into the sheds...


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

krela said:


> Love that fireplace! Interesting one, there must be a reason no-one has done anything with it. There's lots of people who would kill for an Edwardian house like this to do up.



I know, even though there was water coming in slowly the damage was minimal..... It's on a very busy road but many large houses are... 

I love these fireplaces too... unnickable!


----------



## redT1ger (May 27, 2014)

I'll add mine to your thread later


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 27, 2014)

Can't say I have seen this before!
Lovely house, would make a lovely home, with some work.
Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 27, 2014)

A nice house, still with some original features. I like art deco things so I enjoyed this. Thanks.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 27, 2014)

This place looks great
Not sure about the choice of toilet paper lol


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> This place looks great
> Not sure about the choice of toilet paper lol



Yes I had a little giggle when I was posting these... scratchy!


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Can't say I have seen this before!
> Lovely house, would make a lovely home, with some work.
> Thanks



Blimey StealthStar - I thought you'd have got the T-Shirt!!

I'd LOVE a house like this.. mines more like the holiday caravan bungalow hahaha


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2014)

that's a nice little find.nice pics too of it.thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 27, 2014)

These have got to be to the three best Art-Deco tiled fire surrounds I have seen,thanks for showing.


----------



## mrtoby (May 27, 2014)

It looks like someone has cleaned up a bit since I was there a few months back. Good stuff boss


----------



## cunningplan (May 27, 2014)

I like those fireplaces, nice find and great photos


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Nice one, feel honoured that you've taken the time to share it with us!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 27, 2014)

billygroat;28814. I love these fireplaces too... unnickable![/QUOTE said:


> Sadly not, the lounge item being quite easy to remove if one knows how the thing is constructed. The hearth piece has already gone walkies. Typical of their era, showy but bloody awful providers of heat due to the small area of the firegrate - which is why in more recent times the inhabitants fitted gas fired convector heaters into the bedroom and lounge bays and eventually full central heating (now nicked by the evidence of the radiator brackets on the walls). The lounge fireplace is a registered design and features in publications from 1929 and 1931. The built out part of the bathroom seems to have been a bit of a fad at the time. Supposedly to keep the condensation levels on the rest of the first floor down, there also seems to be a drive to get as much natural light into the bathroom - some health guru of the period I think. Anyway the major outcome was that as these built out structures were made of wood, wet rot eventually set in and many have been removed.


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Sadly not, the lounge item being quite easy to remove if one knows how the thing is constructed. The hearth piece has already gone walkies. Typical of their era, showy but bloody awful providers of heat due to the small area of the firegrate - which is why in more recent times the inhabitants fitted gas fired convector heaters into the bedroom and lounge bays and eventually full central heating (now nicked by the evidence of the radiator brackets on the walls). The lounge fireplace is a registered design and features in publications from 1929 and 1931. The built out part of the bathroom seems to have been a bit of a fad at the time. Supposedly to keep the condensation levels on the rest of the first floor down, there also seems to be a drive to get as much natural light into the bathroom - some health guru of the period I think. Anyway the major outcome was that as these built out structures were made of wood, wet rot eventually set in and many have been removed.



Thanks for your input.. Invaluable as I'm green as they come on houses etc...!


----------



## Anythn (May 27, 2014)

Beautiful fire place. Great photos also.


----------



## redT1ger (May 27, 2014)

Heres my few pictures


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 28, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> It became empty at the same time the main road was rebuilt



The house is on the list of 'Compulsory Purchase' requirements attached to the original Road Works Planning Applications.


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The house is on the list of 'Compulsory Purchase' requirements attached to the original Road Works Planning Applications.



Dirus... you are a font of knowledge... that makes me feel better, the family are probably better off far away from that road! Still a stunning property tho!

I know realise that a few more of my finds may have been under the same order... that would make sense!

Thank you again


----------



## redT1ger (May 28, 2014)

I've learnt about this property from interesting contributions to this thread. ie; the Art Deco fireplaces, the protruding bathroom fad, the compulsory purchase.
So its ironic that another forum that I used to use removed my report because it was uninteresting ! Much nicer folk here


----------



## Zedstar (May 28, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> I've learnt about this property from interesting contributions to this thread. ie; the Art Deco fireplaces, the protruding bathroom fad, the compulsory purchase.
> So its ironic that another forum that I used to use removed my report because it was uninteresting ! Much nicer folk here



I whole heartedly agree redT1ger....


----------



## karltrowitz (May 28, 2014)

Nice looking house and fireplaces. You have to love that 30's Art-Deco style


----------



## JT636 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi guys. I drive past this place twice a week on the A17 and often wondered what happened to such a lovely house. I just assumed given its location no-one wanted to take it on.

Today I've been past again and there was builders on site and a for sale sign nearby. Not sure if its for the land or the house but I hope the house is being restored and returned to its former glory.

Thanks.


----------



## JT636 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi guys. I drive past this place twice a week on the A17 and often wondered what happened to such a lovely house. I just assumed given its location no-one wanted to take it on.

Today I've been past again and there was builders on site and a for sale sign nearby. Not sure if its for the land or the house but I hope the house is being restored and returned to its former glory.

Thanks.


----------



## JT636 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry for double post. I'm on my phone and it lost signal


----------



## lincsguy39 (Jun 5, 2014)

I drive past this place twice a day for work and have also noticed the 'FOR SALE' board up, it is being sold as 'VACANT/DERELICT HOUSE' this is what is written on the sign, I think the agents were Hix, I will have a look in the morning.

The builders have cut and pruned the lawns and bushes but nothing in the way of making it secure (that I saw, windows still not boarded up).

Its typical, I had thoughts of having an amble about here then onto Gedney rail house!

* This is up for auction sale by Hix, buildings and land.


----------



## redT1ger (Jul 1, 2014)

It's now been sold


----------



## billygroat (Jul 1, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> It's now been sold



Ooooooo why would it be a compulsory purchase then be sold? Weird!


----------



## redT1ger (Jul 1, 2014)

Council short of money now?


----------



## krela (Jul 1, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Ooooooo why would it be a compulsory purchase then be sold? Weird!



Lots of reasons, it could have been purchased for a project that never went ahead, maybe the project only used part of the land, etc etc.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 2, 2014)

Regardless I,d still give my eye teeth for those fireplaces they just shout the period at you.


----------

